# 11-87 pistol girp stock



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey guys i just need to kno how to find a CAMO pistol grip stock for my remington 11-87 there are hard to find i looked everywhere PLEASE HELP


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

i'd start out by checking with your local retailers and then try ebay. I found a camo stock for half the price just by checking out ebay


----------

